# hawkfish vs fire angel



## bigrift (Aug 30, 2010)

i recently adopted some fish from a friend whos tank cracked. in a pintch i set up my 55g tank as my reef tank and made my 75g a fowlr. i aquierd a Falco Hawkfish whitch i have always wanted to get just havnt seen at a lfs. anyways i got a flame angel at a really good price today and added him to my 55g tank and the hawkfish seems to be chaseing him around constantly. befor i bought the angel i read a bunch and saw no problem putting these 2 fish togeather. did i miss something? could it be the hawkfish is just territorial? the hawkfish hasnt botherd any of my other fish at all and was even kept with a coral beauty with no problem. anyone have any exp with this happening?


----------



## bigrift (Aug 30, 2010)

just a update.... they seem to have figured out thier difrences.


----------

